# Can anyone become a FreeBSD Committer?



## neilms (Aug 18, 2014)

Do people with commit privilege have to hold computer science degrees or undergo some specialist training? Just wondering.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 18, 2014)

I think anybody can become a committer but you do need to have at least _some_ FreeBSD track-record.

https://www.freebsd.org/internal/new-account.html


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 18, 2014)

No, there are no formal requirements.  Most committers are noticed for contributing many high-quality PRs, then proposed for a commit bit by an existing committer who will be their mentor.


----------



## sossego (Aug 19, 2014)

To be a committy committer you must comittingly commit yourself to the committism of comitting the committingly committable.


----------



## hitest (Aug 19, 2014)

sossego said:
			
		

> To be a committy committer you must comittingly commit yourself to the committism of comitting the committingly committable.



Now that's commitment!  :beergrin


----------

